# NorthEast Ohio Show



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Is anyone planning on going to the show? Thinking about going for the day and maybe throwing Panther in. Pat and Lisa have a nice club and are welcoming.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Upcoming Events this one?
If so, yes I'll go. Have 4 dogs to show and one for AD


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not me...waste of money'

Lee


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, that is the show.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep - I'll be there. Blue WT-Metall trailer - come say hi


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Which classes are you entered in? Thanks for the link BTW couldn't find anything on it. The old club webpage links that I had don't go anywhere.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The USA site has an incorrect link formatting - I had to search for it myself!

I have a sable showline in 4-6mo - maybe enter another black/red showline baby in 4-6 if she is old enough, but I doubt if she is old enough. First show for both - they are half sisters. Very sweet little pups - spunky little movers. 

A working line female out of Drago in 6-9m class. She was shown in Sieger show and went VP so Johannes will be a good critique for us. She needs to learn to settle in the ring and not be so vocal. She was barking for me half the time during the Sieger show - I felt bad for my handler 

Working line female in 18-24mo - first time showing her so she will need prep beforehand. She doesn't have the most favorable conformation for the SV ring, but she works like a beast so this will be her only show for her (SG hopefully but likely G in which case we will show again when we do breed survey) rating for breed survey. Hopefully I will have her scorebook and papers in time for AD also...

Showline female in 24+ untitled - she doesn't need it because she has shown under Johannes multiple times, but since I'm going, I figured why not. Johannes has seen the 6-9mo working puppy and 24+ showline, but I'm curious to see what he says about the baby pups and the young adult working girl. 

And will probably handle for a couple classes depending on who shows 

What about you? Which class? Shown the dog before?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Would have shown Nikon but already committed to a flyball thing.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Too bad Lies was looking forward to meeting you. Pretty much why I stopped doing flyball. Because there are tournaments almost every week here. It was conflicting too much. Schutzhund training and the like tends to come up on much shorter notice. 
Errow will be getting his ONYX the weekend of the 15th and I won't even be there because our club is bringing in a helper that weekend. 
Panther would be in the 24+ untitled female class.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Our tournament is this weekend, but we were asked to do a 4H demo months ago and scheduled it for the 22nd since the UKC Premier is the weekend in between (and pretty much everyone on my flyball team is active in other dog sports and will be at the Premier). I pushed doing these demos and trying to get more people involved so I feel like I can't back out, plus I'm doing dog stuff (sometimes multiple events) every weekend in June (Schutzhund and agility training/BBQ this past weekend, flyball tournament this weekend which means missing my club's SchH trial, UKC Premier 13th-16th and I'm entered all four days, flyball 4H demo/clinic the 22nd with Schutzhund training the 23rd, NW1 nosework trial the 29th with Schutzhund training including friends coming back to visit the 30th). Also since somehow Nikon got on the team that will be competing at U-FLI nationals I'm trying to make flyball the priority until that is done (August).

Congrats on the ONYX!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Totally hear you about different dog events every weekend! It just gets totally crazy. Errow doesn't quite have ONYX yet, under 200 points to go. 
Fyurie is right behind him and doesn't have too many points left either around 800.


----------

